# tbol and clen



## mcgaw1985 (May 31, 2012)

Hi people, 26 yr old male, 100kg, 12%ish bodyfat, looking to trim up a little..

6 week tbol cycle would look like this...

Week 1- 60mg tbol

Week 2 - 60mg tbol

Week 3 - 60mg tbol / clen 100mcg

Week 4 - 60mg tbol / clen 100mcg

Week 5 - 60mg tbol

Week 6 - 60mg tbol

Week 7 - 40mg nolva / clen 100mcg

Week 8 - 40mg nolva / clen 120mcg

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I could be wrong but most threads I read about tbol 80mg is the norm


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I could be wrong but most threads I read about tbol 80mg is the norm


x2

Plus I'd run the Clen straight through and use Ketotifen along side, 1mg before bed is enough!


----------



## mcgaw1985 (May 31, 2012)

What is the ketotifen for?

Bump to 80mg per day? And what dose would you run clen? I thought 2 on 2 off would provide best results with clen?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mcgaw1985 said:


> What is the ketotifen for?
> 
> Bump to 80mg per day? And what dose would you run clen? I thought 2 on 2 off would provide best results with clen?


Yes, not sure about clen but I think the 2 on 2 off is ideal for T3


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

mcgaw1985 said:


> What is the ketotifen for?
> 
> Bump to 80mg per day? And what dose would you run clen? I thought 2 on 2 off would provide best results with clen?


Clenbuterol is a beta 2 agonist and it must be cycled on a 2 week on, 2 week of basis or the beta 2 receptors that clen binds to become saturated and down regulate.Ketotifen's magic is that it upregulates the beta-receptors including the beta 2s that clen uses. As long as you are taking ketotifen, it will continue to clean these receptors, never allowing them to downregulate, even while on a heavy clen cycle. That means you can continue to take clen indefinitely without having to cycle off to regenerate the receptors.1-2mg each day can upregulate even severely shut down receptors within a week.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

mcgaw1985 said:


> What is the ketotifen for?
> 
> Bump to 80mg per day? And what dose would you run clen? I thought 2 on 2 off would provide best results with clen?


This is what the Ketotifen is for vvvv



capo said:


> Clenbuterol is a beta 2 agonist and it must be cycled on a 2 week on, 2 week of basis or the beta 2 receptors that clen binds to become saturated and down regulate.Ketotifen's magic is that it upregulates the beta-receptors including the beta 2s that clen uses. As long as you are taking ketotifen, it will continue to clean these receptors, never allowing them to downregulate, even while on a heavy clen cycle. That means you can continue to take clen indefinitely without having to cycle off to regenerate the receptors.1-2mg each day can upregulate even severely shut down receptors within a week.


This is a copy and paste of my advice to a newbie for how to run Clen, just thought I would post it for you mate...

First off you need to work your way up to your tolerance level which for me is 160mcg/day

Your tabs will most probably be 20mcg or 40mcg... So say there 40mcg yeah! You would take 40mcg for 2 days then 80mcg for 2 days then 120mcg for 2 days! You getting the patten, I wouldn't recommend going over 160mcg/day but thats up to you! Once you get to the point where the shakes are to much drop the dose back down by 1 tab 20mcg or 40mcg it doesn't matter just drop it by one!

Then once your at your tolerance level stay at that for 2 weeks then have two weeks off or run a ECA stack for 2 weeks then repeat (some people don't agree with this method as your hitting the same receptors and they don't recover properly) or you could run Ketotifen along the side Clen at 1mg before bed and stay on them straight for up to 6 weeks! You could run longer than 6 weeks if you wanted to but I wouldn't recommend it myself.

You can get Ketotifen from united pharmacies uk...

Things you will need to take to stop any sides eg- cramp!

Potassium, magnesium and taurine these will help and IMO are a must while running Clen!

Clen can be taken before, with or after food it doesn't matter.


----------

